# "jdoqocy.com" is added to links to newegg.com



## Drew2k

There is something odd going on with links to newegg.com ... When the post is saved, suddenly "jdoqocy.com" is added to the link.

I'm going to add a link here, as shown in the code box, but it will be transformed as soon as I click preview:


Code:


http://www.newegg.com/Index.aspx?name=Home

Link:







http://www.newegg.com/Index.aspx?name=Home


----------



## Drew2k

I took two captures of the post as I was going along.

The first image shows the post before I clicked PREVIEW.

I hovered over the link in the Ppreview and saw jdoqocy.com was added, but the edit text box was in WYSIWYG mode so it wasn't apparent.

The second image shows the post after I clicked PREVIEW and switched from WYSWIG mode to Basic mode. Note that there is an image added along with the link... Tracking purposes?

I've seen this problem with links to newegg before with other posts before, from other people...


----------



## RobertE

I've seen this elsewhere. If it's what I think it is, it's all good. I think it's a referer link, that way Dbstalk gets a clickthrough count/commision/etc for certain sites.


----------



## Chris Blount

RobertE said:


> I've seen this elsewhere. If it's what I think it is, it's all good. I think it's a referer link, that way Dbstalk gets a clickthrough count/commision/etc for certain sites.


That's pretty much it. What it basically does is when someone tries to post a referral link, the extra string is added to basically swipe the commission away and divert it to DBSTalk.


----------



## LarryFlowers

"jdoqocy.com" is part of the ValueClick.com empire. They are one of the largest and "cleanest" sources of tracking, targeted advertising and statistical data for internet companies. Google rates them as"extremely safe".


----------



## SayWhat?

> Google rates them as"extremely safe".


And who would trust that as a reference?

Not I.

I readily block any form of referral link I become aware of.


----------



## Drew2k

RobertE said:


> I've seen this elsewhere. If it's what I think it is, it's all good. I think it's a referer link, that way Dbstalk gets a clickthrough count/commision/etc for certain sites.





Chris Blount said:


> That's pretty much it. What it basically does is when someone tries to post a referral link, the extra string is added to basically swipe the commission away and divert it to DBSTalk.





LarryFlowers said:


> "jdoqocy.com" is part of the ValueClick.com empire. They are one of the largest and "cleanest" sources of tracking, targeted advertising and statistical data for internet companies. Google rates them as"extremely safe".


Thanks guys ... I will no longer fear the jdoqocy links here at DBSTalk, one of only a few sites I have set Adblock Plus to SHOW ads.


----------

